# Science articles about health & medicine



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

1)New lupus drugs result from scripps research technology.
2)Surgery without external scars is gaining traction.
3)Coffee drinking linked to reduced stroke risk in women.
4)American birds of prey at higher risk of poisoning from pest control chemicals.
5)New genes sites affecting nonalcoholic fatty liver disease discovered .
6)Erectile dysfunction drug improves exercise tolerance in young people with congenital heart disease.
7)Scientists identify molecule that can increase blood flow in vascular disease.
8)Depression may increase the risk of kidney failure.


----------

